# I need a cucumber wine recipe



## TENNISTOWINE (Jul 20, 2011)

Would someone give me a recipe for cucumber wine? Thanks if you will help.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 20, 2011)

Cucumber Wine

Cucumbers have a high water content, so be careful to not add too much water in the beginning. 

Ingredients
4 pounds cucumbers 
3 campden tablets 
2 oranges 
2 lemons 
7 cups sugar 
pectic enzyme 
nutrients 
1 package wine yeast 
water 



Wash cucumbers. Leave skin on. Chop cucumbers and place in primary fermentor. 

Wash oranges and lemons. Slice thinly and add to cucumbers. Stir in sugar and nutrients. 

Pour 16 cups boiling water over mixture. Stir to dissolve sugar. Let cool. Add pectic enzyme. 

The next day, check specific gravity -- it should be between 1.090 and 1.100. Add yeast. Stir daily for five days, until frothing stops. 

Strain. Siphon into secondary fermentor and attach airlock. 

For a dry wine, rack in three weeks, and every three months for one year. Bottle. 

For a sweet wine, rack at three weeks. Add 1/2 cup corn syrup dissolved in 1 cup wine. Stir gently, and place back into secondary fermentor. Repeat process every six weeks until fermentation does not restart with the addition of syrup. Rack every three months until one year old. Bottle. 

Variations 

Instead of granulated sugar, try honey or brown sugar. 
For a spiced wine, add 1 ounce fresh ginger root, sliced thin, to the water before boiling it. Let it simmer for about 15 minutes before pouring it over the cucumbers. 
NOTE:

This recipe makes 1 gallon of wine. To make a larger batch of wine, just multiply all ingredients by the number of gallons you want EXCEPT the yeast. One packet of wine yeast is sufficient for up to 5 gallons of wine.


----------



## TENNISTOWINE (Jul 24, 2011)

*pectic enzyme ?*

How much pectic enzyme? Why no acid blend? Thanks


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

1/2 tsp per gallon


----------



## TENNISTOWINE (Jul 24, 2011)

*Thanks but why no acid blend?*

Thanks Dan, Why no acid blend?


----------



## Runningwolf (Jul 24, 2011)

I just posted a recipe I found for you on the internet. I did not make it


----------



## abefroman (Jul 27, 2011)

TENNISTOWINE said:


> Thanks Dan, Why no acid blend?



Probably cuz of the acid in the citrus fruits.

You can always test it after fermentation and see if it needs more, then add accordingly.


----------



## TENNISTOWINE (Jul 28, 2011)

*Thanks*

Thanks for your answer


----------

